# Video Added to Nav Screen..Cheaper!



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

I wanted to pass along some valuble information.
You are able to add video to your factory nav screen without using expensive alternatives.  
The part is made by Peripheral Model #PNVI plus the proper vehicle harness which is PNVH02 for BMW. I just finished testing mine temporarily with a backup camera to see it in fact works and it does, as with the others you still need to use a FM modulator or the Aux input for audio which is easy also. It comes with a cable that connects inline with the harness already connected in the back of the nav unit. The price should be about $300-$400 but maybe cheaper

I have included pics of the unit working and the part itself
Here is the description from the website:
Link>Peripheral 
PNVI:
Dual Video Input for factory navigation displays

Designed to allow up to two independent video sources to be viewed on the factory navigation display. High quality video inputs can be selected using the external control pad. When used with a backup camera, the PNVI will automatically switch the display to the rear camera input when the vehicle is shifted into reverse. The PNVI is a single programmable interface that uses vehicle specific harnesses to integrate video into Acura, Audi, BMW, GM, Honda, Infiniti, LandRover, Nissan, Toyota and VW's with OEM navigation displays.

• Programmable interface 
• Supports Two Video inputs with use of external control pad 
• Utilizes Vehicle specific harness - Sold separately 
• Automatically switches to Rear camera when vehicle is in Reverse


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

CWolfey said:


> I wanted to pass along some valuble information.
> You are able to add video to your factory nav screen without using expensive alternatives.
> The part is made by Peripheral Model #PNVI plus the proper vehicle harness which is PNVH02 for BMW. I just finished testing mine temporarily with a backup camera to see it in fact works and it does, as with the others you still need to use a FM modulator or the Aux input for audio which is easy also. It comes with a cable that connects inline with the harness already connected in the back of the nav unit. The price should be about $300-$400 but maybe cheaper
> 
> ...


Any clue if it's available for IDrive/NAV?


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

It looks like the chart, right now only for vehicles with the trunk mounted nav, whats odd is that they list 2004 7 series.. dont they all have I-drive?? and the 5 series too.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

sweet!!!!

where did you get yours from? like to add this since i do have a DVD player sitting around.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

I was able to purchase it directly from Peripheral, I will find out the price, maybe I can get a group buy going or something, I will post the details asap.


----------

